# Any Fat-Friendly and Equipped Gynecologists in Montreal?



## Tina (Feb 17, 2010)

I'm hoping not to have to get a pap smear from a hospital, as my doctor suggested, and actually be able to have a regular gynecologist. So, even though I don't see many SSBBW from Montreal posting here I thought I'd ask. The health care system is so different here, and I'm missing my old docs. I'd rather not have the impersonal experience of having to go to a hospital (and also sit in a waiting room forEVER just to see someone.

Anyone have an idea of who has the equipment, and personality/outlook, to be able to comfortably accommodate a SSBBW?


----------

